# Problem mit Grafikkarte!



## Mekom (16. August 2008)

Hallo...

Ich habe schon seit ein jahr nen neuen Rechner...Ich musste mein PC neu machen.
Ich finde aber nicht mehr meine Treiber CD's usw...

Also hab ich mein Kumpel gefragt und der hat des alles gemacht.
Gestern habe ich mein Rechner alleine neu gemacht und habe für meine ATI Radeon 9100
nen OmegaDrivers.net Treiber genommen...Sie funktioniert...nur wenn ich Counter-Strike oder WarRock öffne fliege ich raus wegen einer Fehlermeldung, dass er den 3D nicht finden kann.

Naja habe mir den ATI Catalyst runtergeladen und dann ging es...So der Rechner blieb über Nacht an und heute hatte ich ihn kurz neugestartet naja und jetzt geht es nicht mehr.

Bitte helft mir!
Wenn ihr irgend welche information braucht von mein Rechner hab noch Everest 

Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. August 2008)

Der Wortlaut der Fehlermeldung wäre äußerst Hilfreich. Auch solltest du schaun ob du eine aktuelle Version von DirectX installiert hast (Start -> Ausführen -> dxdiag). Aktuell ist atm 9.0c für XP-Systeme.


----------



## PC Heini (16. August 2008)

Na ja, so wie Du dess schreibst, findest Du Deine CDs nicht mehr. Geh zu Deinem Kumpel und verlange die Orginal CDs. Das kommt davon, wenn man andere an den PC lässt und sich die dazugehörigen Cds klauen lässt. Jetzt hast Du die Probleme und Dein werter Kumpel die CDs. Sauber.
Sollte dem aber nicht so sein, so entschuldige ich mich in aller Öffentlichkeit, und rate Dir an, die CDs zu suchen. Unordnung ist das halbe Leben.


----------



## Mekom (17. August 2008)

Ok also Wortlaut der Fehlermeldung ist:

"No hardware-accelerated Direct3D devices were found.

Switching to the reference rasterizer,
a software device that implements the entire Direct3D feature set, But runs very Slowly"

hab den DirectX 9.0 

So und hier mein System

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9100 (Omega 3.8.442)
3Dbeschleuniger ATI Radeon 9100 (R200)
Windwos XP Home Edition
Service Pack 3

noch mehr?

@ PC Heini:

Nene, die CD's wurden geklaut... lange Geschichte is ja och egal...Bin halt zum Freund un der hat mir mein Audio Treiber und Grafik Treiber Installiert...Seitdem gings.. nur jetzt wollte ich es probieren... naja und das kam dabei herraus 

Bitte um Hilfe bin echt am Ende 
ich selber kenne mich auch nich so gut aus mit Rechnern...


----------



## gOmax (17. August 2008)

Hi Mekom 

Ich Versuchs mal :

Als 1.:
Neusten ATI-Catalyst-Treiber für dein Betriebssystem herunterladen !

2.
Alle ATI-Grafik-Treiber DEINSTALLIEREN ! also den Catalyst und wenn noch vorhanden andere Grafikkartentreibertools wie ATI-Traytools oder RivaTuner o.ä.

3.
Lad dir das Tool >>> DriverCleaner <<< herunter 

4.
Installieren ->starten und NUR "ATI + ATI CCC + ATI IGP" auswählen bzw. adden (falls du keine anderen Treiber von ATI für andere Geräte installiert hast dann kannst du eigentlich alles mit ATI selektieren  ) -> Start (vorsichtshalber 2 mal ausführen)

5.
REBOOT

6.
DriverCleaner mit den Einstellungen unter 4. nochmal ausführen -> wenn das DetailsFenster leer bleibt brauchst du keinen 2. Reboot machen 

7.
So nach dem, wie auch immer, Reboot oder nicht, kannst du die neuen CatalystTreiber installieren. Bitte nimm KEINE OmegaSuperHyperAufbohrKnallerTreiber dafür ist deine Grafikkarte, sorry, etwas zu alt. Is alzzo nix gud für deine standardmäßig Passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte 

8.
Nach der Installation der Treiber, bitte nochmal nur zur Sicherheit DirectX installieren. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mit einer ATI GraKa damit jedesmal nach einer Treiberaktualisierung Probleme, weshalb ich nu eine nVidia verwende 

9.
Konfiguriere bitte dein ATI ControlCenter entsprechend deiner Grafikkarte !

Oki, ich hoff ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen, falls doch noch Fragen offen sind...hier im Thread ist ja noch Platz...gel


----------



## Mekom (17. August 2008)

Ok, danke erstmal für eure Hilfe...
Ich hatte gelesen die Graka kurz entfernen und einsetzen hab ich gemacht... seitdem spüringt der rechner nicht mehr an... so hab jetz ne ultra alte grafikkarte drinne und finde kein treiber... 

das ist eine

Rage Fury pro/xpert 2000 pro ... 32 mb


----------



## PC Heini (17. August 2008)

Guck mal, ob der passt. Link; http://www.helpdrivers.com/aleman/listado/dow.asp?codigo=5470


----------



## Mekom (17. August 2008)

Ok Sry, dass ich so anstrengend bin...

Also meine Grafikkarte geht wieder...Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat... ich mach erstmal des was mir als letztes angeboten wurde und gebe euch nochmal bescheid...

Edit:

Okay also es geht wieder ich kann wieder zocken

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Nur statt den Catalyst runterzuladen weil es den für radeon 9100 nicht gibt... hab ich ne alte Treiber CD von meiner alten Radeon 9250 genommen Es geht 
Danke nochmals


----------

